# Re: [EVDL] C-Zero 1st EV to travel the Eurotunnel, C-Zero & iOn based on i-MiEV



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] C-Zero 1st EV to travel the Eurotunnel, C-Zero & iOn based on i-MiEV*

Don't the cars just sit on a train as they go through the Chunnel?

The EV's "performance" seems irrelevant when it's sitting in a boxcar.

> Citroen C-Zero becomes first EV to use Eurotunnel
> December 13th, 2010=C2 by Susannah Mayers
> Citroen's C-Zero has become the first electric vehicle (EV) to travel
> through the Eurotunnel on its shuttle service ... as part of a
> [Sunday Times feature] ... from London to Calais and back to Kent.
>
> Mr Rufford, editor of InGear, said: "Jason and I are delighted to be
> the first passengers through the tunnel in a production electric
> vehicle ... [it] performed admirably, despite the terrible weather
> conditions".
>
> The vehicle is just 3.48m long, 1.48m wide and 1.60m high but offers
> a spacious cabin with four seats and a 166-litre boot. It can reach a
> top speed of 80mph, accelerate from zero to 62mph in 15.9 seconds
> and has a range of up to 93 miles per charge ...
> [Copyright =C2=A9 2005-2010 Autobulbs Direct Ltd]
> ...
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citro%C3%ABn_C-ZERO
> ...
> http://www.c-zero.citroen.com/#/uk/home
>
>
> http://www.autonews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=3D/20101209/ANE/1012098=
23/1193&flv=3D1
> [image] PSA targets fleet market with Citroen C-Zero EV
> Business customers will be able to reserve and pick up the C-Zero as
> needed at locations around France.=C2 Bruce Gain=C2 Dec 9 2010
> PARIS -- PSA/Peugeot-Citroen SA will offer its Citroen C-Zero EV to
> business customers through a car-sharing service in France beginning
> in January. ... [& will be] a large part of its EV business in France
> and in the rest of Europe ... called Citroen Business Connected ...
> Business customers will be able to reserve and pickup the C-Zero
> models at locations around France beginning in January ... [&] will
> offer car maintenance services and will ensure that the cars remain
> charged. The car-sharing service will likely be available outside
> France eventually ... The Citroen C-Zero and its sister model, the
> Peugeot iOn, are based on the Mitsubishi i-MiEV.
>
>
> http://www.theautochannel.com/F/news/2010/12/15/510845.html
> Citroen C-Zero Confirmed For =C2=A35,000 Government Electric Vehicle Grant
> SLOUGH, UNITED KINGDOM =E2=80=93 December 15, 2010: Citroen has welcomed =
the
> UK Government=E2=80=99s latest announcement concerning the =C2=A35,000 gr=
ant for
> customers choosing plug-in electric vehicles from 1st January, 2011.
> Earlier today, the grant was confirmed for nine plug-in and electric
> cars, including Citro=C3=ABn=E2=80=99s new all-electric C-ZERO.
>
> ... In the UK, Citro=C3=ABn is offering a comprehensive =E2=80=98peace-of=
-mind=E2=80=99
> package for both business and private users with the C-ZERO
> available to lease at =C2=A3415 per month (excl. VAT) over 4 years/40,000
> miles. The offer includes the lease of the vehicle (with battery
> pack) and all servicing and maintenance. First deliveries are
> scheduled for early 2011 ...
>
> With enjoyable performance and handling, the C-ZERO also delivers
> impressively low running costs - a full re-charge costs approximately
> =C2=A31.50. Other financial benefits include free VED and free parking in
> a number of UK locations. As a full-electric vehicle, C-ZERO also
> qualifies for a 100% discount against the London Congestion Charge
> from 4th January 2011. Drivers could save around =C2=A32,500 a year based
> on 250 working days at the new =C2=A310 day rate
>
>
> http://www.carpages.co.uk/peugeot/peugeot-i0n-16-12-10.asp
> [image] The Peugeot i0n Eligible For The Government Plug-In Car Grant
> 16th December 2010
> The Transport Secretary, Phillip Hammond and Business Minister Mark
> Prisk announced that the all new electric car, the Peugeot i0n will
> be eligible for the =C2=A35,000 Government Plug-In Car Grant ...
> [carpages.co.uk =C2=A9 1999 - 2010]
>
>
> http://www.energyefficiencynews.com/policy/i/3625/
> Irish Government signs electric car deal with Peugeot Citro=C3=ABn
> 06 Dec 2010 ... The Memorandum of Understanding will see initially see
> 50 each of Peugeot=E2=80=99s iOn and Citro=C3=ABn=E2=80=99s C-Zero suppli=
ed to the Irish
> market in 2011 ...=C2 The Government has set an initial target of having
> 6000 electric passenger vehicles on the road by 2012 in preparation to
> achieve 10% of all vehicles (around 230,000) by 2020. The plans are
> being supported by Ireland=E2=80=99s main utility, Electricity Supply Boa=
rd
> (ESB), which is installing 1500 public charging stations, 2000 domestic
> charging points and 30 fast charge units by 2011 ... =E2=80=9C2011 will b=
e the
> year electric cars become a common sight on Irish roads.=E2=80=9D ... inf=
o:
> www.seai.ie/
> www.psa-peugeot-citroen.com/
> www.seai.ie/grants
> www.esb.ie/ecars
> [Copyright =C2=A9 Afion Media Ltd 2010]
>
>
>
>
> http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/MVP-quot-Win=
ston-quot-RV-EV-range-180mi-ts-65-MPH-li-ion-pack-recharge-24hrs-220V-td313=
8755.html
>
>
>
>
>
>
> _______________________________________________
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

